

Haters gonna HATEOAS (Hypertext As The Engine Of Application State) - o1iver
http://timelessrepo.com/haters-gonna-hateoas

======
vdm
The reason nobody does HATEOAS in APIs is because the libraries used by
clients don't encourage or even enable it. Chicken and egg.

Why should you care? The real potential is that you don't need a separate API
site, you just add links to your existing HTML representations, and optionally
provide JSON representations for bots so they don't have to download puny
human HTML.

There's a rare of example of this in action in the wild: Canonical's
Launchpad. Paper: [http://www.crummy.com/writing/speaking/2010-WS-
REST/Develope...](http://www.crummy.com/writing/speaking/2010-WS-
REST/Developers%20Like%20Hypermedia.pdf)

